# How can I catch a Siamese Algae eater



## Dovie (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone know how to catch a Siamese Algae eater without disrupting the tank plants etc.

I had 4 of these fish and was advised to return them to the lfs. I caught 3 of them without problems, but the last one just disappears into the plants as soon as it sees me coming near the tank. Its about 8 cm long now and need to be caught.

Just done a big water change as I am away for a week so any ideas for when I get back would be most helpful.

Dovie


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Drop the water level so that there is little room to swim, much easier to catch then. I did this to get a bunch of quick fish last week.

Jeff.


----------



## Dovie (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Jeff

I had thought about that, but all the tall plants fall down and that makes it even more difficult. 

I have quite a lot of plants in the tank now and they grow quite fast so I guess I could cut them back even further.

I had thought about making a snail trap using a plastic bottle. What do you think?

Dovie


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

If it knows the food and will go after it through the bottle lid, that would work.

Jeff.


----------



## Dovie (Mar 4, 2013)

It was after I posted the question that thought of a snail trap.

I will give it a try when I get home next week.

Dovie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flight50 (Sep 30, 2008)

Lowering the water level is a must pretty much. I get away with emptying my tank by 95% to capture fish or when I need a serious water change. I use R/O water though. Anyways less water helps Otherwise it could take all day. Its the only one left and it is completely scared. I remember when I had to catch my two. They can move when they want to. Like little missiles darting thru the water. I sent mine off to a lfs as well. I didn't like what they were becoming in my tank. Lazy and bullies.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i lower my water and use two nets side by side.


----------



## ChuckinMA (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck - lol! I had the same issue with a Chinese Algae Eater sold to me by a chain pet store before I did adequate research and was still a newbie to the hobby. It, of course, started growing rapidly then took to grazing slime off the sides of other fish and getting way too aggressive. I finally did catch him.

I've since been told that SAE's are much better community oriented fish and have one who's been peacefully co-existing for about 6 weeks. I'm curious why you were advised to remove yours?


----------



## Dovie (Mar 4, 2013)

Apparently they get to big and are messy. However I have just returned home and tried the bottle trap idea.

I cut off the top and inverted it inte the bottle put a bit of food in and within five minutes I had nearly every fish trapped in it, except the SAE. They were getting very stressed so hade to take it out.

I will reduce the water level next and try that way.

Dovie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

That's almost funny.... 

No.... that IS funny!:lol:

Jeff.


----------



## Dovie (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what I thought Jeff, If you want to catch all the fish a big 2 ltr bottle wood be good. 
By the way one of my platty's died, I think its the female, but on the other hand a baby platty has arrived. 
My wife spotted the fry after she scooped the dead one out last week while I was away.

Dovie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dovie (Mar 4, 2013)

Caught it!
Dropped the water level to 1/4 and it came out of hiding. 

Dovie


----------

